# Ponchatoula, LA



## ronbeaux50 (Oct 16, 2008)

Loaded up and ready. Scoped out the site today and I' leaving at 0900 in the morning. I'm right next to the train that comes through enough to make you want to kill yourself by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 16, 2008)

Best of luck to you!  Bring home the hardware Ron!


----------



## Finney (Oct 16, 2008)

I hear ya (about the train).  The main north and south line for the east coast ran right by the contest site last weekend in Rocky Mount.  Trains went by so often that I quit paying attention to them.  Sleeping was an adventure though.


----------



## Rag1 (Oct 16, 2008)

Good luck. Uncle Bubba is a fan of trains at comps...just ask him.

Last year at Dover the colored college across the highway had a campus party that last to 3 am. They had to have speakers (playing horrible muse) the size of panel trucks. There were screams all night. Hope we don't hit that this year.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 17, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> ...the colored college...



How 1960's of you... :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:


----------



## wittdog (Oct 17, 2008)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Rag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give him a break he is a very old man....


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 17, 2008)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Rag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doesn't the NAACP have the word colored in it?

White is a color isn't it?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 17, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 17, 2008)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":3c9tin3p]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doesn't the NAACP have the word colored in it?

White is a color isn't it?[/quote:3c9tin3p]

I'm certainly not going to argue on why his choice of words were wrong...it would be a waste of my time.

By the way...GOOD LUCK RON!!  KARMA HEADED YOUR WAY!!!


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 17, 2008)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Rag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How John Murtha of him


----------



## Diva Q (Oct 17, 2008)

Good lUck!!!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 17, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> Good luck. *Uncle Bubba is a fan of trains at comps*...just ask him.
> 
> Last year at Dover the colored college across the highway had a campus party that last to 3 am. They had to have speakers (playing horrible muse) the size of panel trucks. There were screams all night. Hope we don't hit that this year.



Holy crap!!!  Just ask Bruce...he was there at the AR last year.  I was ready to go out of my f'in mind. Must have been 300 trains go through there the entire weekend...screeching and grinding and blowin horns and shit.


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't care if I ever see a frickin' train again.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok. I'm back and walked in chicken. Final table in brisket and ribs. No clue as to why cause they were slammin good. It might be because I was too lazy to clean out the Stumps before the comp and I had a grease fire from helll. Opened the door and three feet of flame shot out and black smoked everything in the pit. Pulled it all out and washed it off and reseasoned it then put it back on after the fire went out. 
Ended up 7th chicken and final table in ribs and brisket so it wasn't all that bad.

This was by far the best comp I've been to this year. The area is absolutely beautiful with lots of stuff for the spouse to do. Including spending all my money at the little downtown shops. They closed off a portion of downtown for us and were johnny on the spot taking care of our needs all weekend.

25 teams showed up and the big guys didn't fare to well in the judging. I also got 5th place in cooks choice with my greek beauxburger out of 22 teams.

Some pics:





The fricken train. 25 ft from my trailer. 9 times a day and night!





Down town. Bars on every corner next to the antique shops.






Damm good food!!!






Pizzed off alley gator. It got chilly this weekend.






I vaguely remember something about top shelf te-killya 36ft from my front door on Saturday night.






T-Wayne making time with the Mrs.(She conned him out of his recipe)










The biggest puppy I've ever seen!!!!!






Time for a winter break and more practice for a few months. Then hitting it again in March.

Good luck possum


----------



## Rag1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice, real nice!


----------

